# bloodine info on attatched pics



## paesano (Feb 6, 2009)

hi am interested in searching for info on the attached pics including bloodlines and type of pitbull they are, any help would be much appreciated, am looking at dogs similar to these thankyou


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

the bottom pic spurgeon's lil tinkerbelle. I believe she is camelot and collett not for sure though. I don't know the other dog.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

do you have the full pic of the first one. I can see its is the main picture to a possible web page. I can see the lettering of the kennel at the bottom and another dog in the background???


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

the top pic is of a dog on a website.... i cant find it but i have seen those two dogs on a webiste.....

but i thik the second one is camelot liek said above.... actualyl im pretty sure she is.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/9807-collett.html


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ouch wheezie got me lol


----------



## paesano (Feb 6, 2009)

the first pic is from this site www .thebullyhouse. net/ this is the type i am kinda looking for collett or camelot, still need to do more study though hopefully this link helps thanks all


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

if you are looking for collett or camelot stay away from the bully house those are ambullys no collett or camelot there. If you are looking for collett or camelot I would say look at rock creek kennels or Brown's pitbull connection.


----------

